# BSL change!!



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohio Officials Say Scrappy Can Stay With Sick Child


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what awesome news. This pisses me off so bad. The ADA overrules local legislation, glad these people were able to push back. I know many who aren't able to or run out of time or money trying. So happy they won!


----------

